# us stove draft fan speed constantly up and down



## tooltimenova (Dec 24, 2013)

Hi everyone,I just purchased a 5502m King stove a few days ago and have noticed that the draft fan is constantly cycling fast and slow. I can also feel it vibrate in the upper RPM so much it is shaking my floor.I have called US stove and she said the speed changing was normal!? I cannot get my flame to burn consistent with the fan so crazy and the glass has been so dirty  I have had to wash it about every 12 hrs. I have changed the draft fan from auto all the way to 3.(Hr-3} and not only does the fan not really slow down much,it still gets either too high or too low. I can see the flame rise and fall as the fan changes. I have read as much as I can find about this and have seen no one comment on the speed change. Any help would be appreciated and after looking around for awhile it seems this is the place to go for some great info on real use of your stove.  Thanks.


----------



## SwineFlue (Dec 24, 2013)

See this thread, but ignore my post in it!
https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/6041-exhaust-fan.118671/


----------



## tooltimenova (Dec 24, 2013)

here is a short vid of how the flame is acting. It does not matter what draft setting I choose (it seems to slow down some but still varies in speed)


----------



## skibladerj (Dec 25, 2013)

Do a search for draft issues with ussc. I can tell you your air was is blocked.


----------



## tooltimenova (Dec 25, 2013)

I am running an out side air kit but do not believe that is is blocked(I just installed and was working fine on another stove ).The fan speed constantly cycles up and down.When it is up high it seems too much air,but when it cycles low it seems too low. Problem is I cannot make it run constant at one speed.Between that and the vibration when it is in the upper RPM range it can be heard through out the house.There is no way to get a good burn when the air is changing so much. I am going tomorrow and see what they say. Last time they told me that the speed was supposed to change.I find that hard to believe.


----------



## skibladerj (Dec 26, 2013)

press the AUX up and draft fan up button ... it should display a number like 400( or different number). Once you see the number turn in down 25 by pressing the aux down button. Once you have done that press the on button and watch the stove for about a hour. continue to adjust until your happy.


----------



## tooltimenova (Dec 26, 2013)

Thank you very much skibladerj, I turned down the upper draft fan setting from the 325 (factory setting) down to 250 and did not notice any change. I did cut the door glass out the same width as the slot in the lower bracket just like they show in the replacement video from ussc (I don't know why they come new with gasket all the way around door if they recommend leaving a gap) but again this did not change the constant speed cycling. I got home from work too late to call USSC so I will have to try  again tomorrow.

I the fan vibration common? this thing shakes the hardwood floor in my living room and has a very irritating drone.


----------



## skibladerj (Dec 27, 2013)

yes fan vibration is common however not to the extreme that you are experiencing. Also the surging of the draft fan is a lot more noticeable when the stove is set to a lower heat range (ie HR-1 or HR-2).


----------

